# All-Clad Stainless Steel vs. MC2



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

What's the difference between All-Clad's stainless line vs their Master Chef 2 line (aside from the outside finish and the price)?

Thanks! :chef:


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

MC2 vs stainless steel.

It appears the only noted difference (besides the obvious) is that the MC2 needs to be washed by hand.


----------



## lsharrott (Feb 19, 2003)

You've pretty much nailed it on the head. They are going to be almost identical in performance. They are both for the most part aluminum cookware with a stainless cooking surface. The major advantage to the Stainless is that it will be almost maintenance free. The MC2 will oxidize in the dishwashing faster than if hand washed but will eventually need to be cleaned with some kind of cookware cleaner like Kuhn Rikon Swiss Cleaner  to maintain the original polished look.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Stainless can be used on a induction cooker; MC cannot. That is the only real, operational difference.


----------

